# Collecting & reusing Ale Yeast (noob question warning)



## Yuz (31/1/18)

Hey Brewers,

I've done a few batches reusing W-34/70 - they've all turned out well and collecting this yeast with Fermentasaurus is easy as.
However, I'm about to do a batch with US-05, which is an Ale / top dweller; Does this mean the bottom will just end up with dead yeast cells and the new / live cells will hang around the top of the brew?
I've read elsewhere Ale yeast is collected from the Krausen - is this correct?

Many thanks!


----------



## Garfield (31/1/18)

My understanding is that you could harvest from either. Cells on top are generally active but cells at bottom are presumed inactive (not dead, necessarily).

I've harvested us05 only from the bottom of a finished beer with no issues upon repitching. 

I would think your process for 3470 will be fine for us05.

Garf and his $0.02


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/1/18)

Wolfy did a good thread on collecting yeast probably somewhere in wiki, here is anothey one from wolfy.
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/ahb-articles-yeast-harvesting-amp-freezing.46428/


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/1/18)

All yeast settles yes? So all yeast cakes are reusable yeast etc. Its why you can re culture from sediment of bottles. With many variables to the basic idea of course. Age, storage, Alcohol levels and personal methods of processing/culturing etc.


----------

